# Layout boat hunters



## mooseknuckle (Feb 22, 2012)

Today we got setup in our spot. Not half an hour later we had a layout set right in front of us about three hundred yards. They had the whole pond but had to setup there. If that wasn't bad enough, they parked their boat between us and their layout. No respect. Then they proceeded to drive in circles to scare the birds for their layout. I just have to say this is the dumbest hunting I have ever seen. It's not hunting. It takes no skill or no patience and obviously no respect.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Where at?


----------



## mooseknuckle (Feb 22, 2012)

Farmington


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

300 yards should be plenty far away for a layout boat or any boat or hunter for that matter. As for the tender boat, he probably could have found a different spot to hang out so it didn't screw up your hunt. Also, they are not allowed to rally birds like that. The tender boats purpose is to pick up dead ducks that the shooter in the layout boat shot, and to transport people to switch out hunters.


----------



## mooseknuckle (Feb 22, 2012)

I understand. I wasn't as upset with the layout as I was for the tender. And they were definitely harassing wildlife. And it's on video because I didn't think it was legal


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Lets see the video. I know a few guys with layout boats that hunt farmington.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I watched a tender rally birds a few times on Sunday. Oh it wasn't rallying just a pleasure ride im sure.;-)

Spry


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*By all means*

Post the video and lets get the folks identified and turned in to the DWR. From the Guidebook: 


> Also, you may not use any of the crafts listed above, or any type of motor-driven land, water or air transportation, to concentrate, drive, rally or stir up migratory birds.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

mooseknuckle said:


> I understand. I wasn't as upset with the layout as I was for the tender. And they were definitely harassing wildlife. And it's on video because I didn't think it was legal


 POST THE VIDEO!!!! This would be the smartest thing to do. If you catch flack for it, I'll do what I can to get your back. This happens a lot at BRBR as well and it needs to be stopped.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Were they chasing a downed duck? or was it blatant that they were just driving to stir the birds up?


----------



## BIG NEWB (Sep 11, 2007)

They were rallying the birds, the guy was going all over the pond and for quite a while. He was going from shore line to shore line.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Post the video


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

There were 2 layouts yesterday. The north one appeared ethical going in slow and close then back to his holding area. The other as mentioned was no doubt running birds. Watched him go full circle of unit 1 50 feet from shore twice then back through the flock he herded into the middle. Perhaps it was a fast and elusive cripple.

Spry


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I will wait to see the video before I say anything.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a theory of who may have done this and I would love to see the video. Post the evidence!!! We'll keep you safe from the lynch mob!!!


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Whomever is doing this is only hurting the ethical,law abiding hunters. Take video and get registration # of of boat. Turn the bastards in! They need a good ticket to make their day!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Come on now...


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I would be curious to see video of it as well. But it seems like if a couple people here witnessed the same thing, that it was more than just retrieving downed birds. I think most of the time they try to keep a good eye on layout boats and other hunters, esp. in Unit 1. Rallying the birds is a dumb(and illegal) thing to do, and does nothing but give the birds an excuse to leave the area.


----------



## JSF-35 (Sep 5, 2014)

Share the video.


----------



## mooseknuckle (Feb 22, 2012)

They were do doubt chasing birds and then shooting and then switching and chasing birds up and then shooting. I have the video but it has two guys license plates in it. I didn't know which belonged to the unethical hunter. I knew what the other hunter was driving cause he launched when I did. If I knew how to edit this video I would share it. But considering it has personal info of two trucks I rather not in fear of getting in trouble. It is going straight to dwr. That's why I recorded it.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

He's not the only one that saw them. From what witnesses are saying about the boat it sounds like the same guys I saw a couple of weeks ago. They are either ignorant of the law or just plain stupid because they aren't even slightly sneaky.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

doesn't this happen every year? Same guys?


----------



## mooseknuckle (Feb 22, 2012)

Like the other guy said. There were two layouts out there. The layout further south did nothing wrong. The guy to the north was a plain out ignorant self proclaimed hunter that needs to learn the law. Unfortunately this was the first trip to Farmington this year and I remembered immediately why we don't hunt there


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

mooseknuckle said:


> They were do doubt chasing birds and then shooting and then switching and chasing birds up and then shooting. I have the video but it has two guys license plates in it. I didn't know which belonged to the unethical hunter. I knew what the other hunter was driving cause he launched when I did. If I knew how to edit this video I would share it. But considering it has personal info of two trucks I rather not in fear of getting in trouble. It is going straight to dwr. That's why I recorded it.


No one has any expectation of privacy parked at a boat ramp on public land. Your video would in no way shape or form violate anyone's privacy. Post the video if you really have it I'd love to see them charged.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> doesn't this happen every year? Same guys?


If you are one of the top 40 and invite the local game warden to hunt with you once in a while he'll turn a blind eye..

Local game warden quote "they invited me to hunt with them. Why would they invite me then do that."


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Utmuddguy said:


> If you are one of the top 40 and invite the local game warden to hunt with you once in a while he'll turn a blind eye..
> 
> Local game warden quote "they invited me to hunt with them. Why would they invite me then do that."


Doh!!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I still want to see the video.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Utmuddguy said:


> If you are one of the top 40 and invite the local game warden to hunt with you once in a while he'll turn a blind eye..
> ."


 Who is the top 40? Can you please show us the list? :?


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Utmuddguy said:


> No one has any expectation of privacy parked at a boat ramp on public land. Your video would in no way shape or form violate anyone's privacy. Post the video if you really have it I'd love to see them charged.


This is true!!!


----------



## SX2 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Brbr*

The guy at Bear River, In the unit that you have to jump the dike with the rollers. who wears (non camo) simms waders and sitka waterfowl jacket. with the camo duck boat. ALWAYS does this same thing. he sets up two different groups in the bays with lay out boats. and runs his boat all day back and forth has nothing to do with getting dead birds.And he always parks/ runs his boat right next to your spread. Just have some respect for others out hunting. I have a layout boat also and hunting out of mine and I DO NOT use my boat to tender.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

_Just a thought..._

If said input doesnt have to do with the OP's situation @ FB, start another thread?

_(Using Goobs vernacular thingey)_


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Ha! T.O.P


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

SX2 said:


> The guy at Bear River, In the unit that you have to jump the dike with the rollers. who wears (non camo) simms waders and sitka waterfowl jacket. with the camo duck boat. ALWAYS does this same thing. he sets up two different groups in the bays with lay out boats. and runs his boat all day back and forth has nothing to do with getting dead birds.And he always parks/ runs his boat right next to your spread. Just have some respect for others out hunting. I have a layout boat also and hunting out of mine and I DO NOT use my boat to tender.


 Huh... This sounds oddly familiar. Wasn't there a thread last year of someone complaining about this in the exact same spot you describe?!?! I remember the thread went up to like 28 pages. Too bad the mods didn't archive it. I would be interested to take another look at it.

I'm extremely interested in viewing the video the OP claims to have. I could even blur out the trucks' plates and edit the video. Like I said, if he were to catch flack, I'd do everything I can to protect identity online.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

I was out on FB sunday doing some scouting and saw the same thing.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

So here is an idea:

The next time anybody sees someone doing this, call *DEER on your cell phone, or use this form: *http://roverfish.com/dwr/index.php?option=com_breezingforms&view=form&Itemid=56

*I don't know which is more obnoxious, those that blatantly disregard the law, or those that sit by and watch it happen without doing anything about it. If OP really has some video he should man up and report a wildlife crime.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Isn't this an annual thread topic? Look here's my take from a former layout hunter. It's a public marsh. Hard to ticket/convict/prosecute a said violator for driving his boat around. Yes those who drive their boats around for the sole purpose of pushing birds are beyond idiots, but "proving" can and will be difficult. The best resolve I would think is to have a conversation with the said individual and ask him what he's doing. 


If I had a nickel for every time I saw something shake down in the outdoors that I didn't agree with I'd be a wealthy guy. Ohhh wait, I'm an airboater. I am wealthy! (Sarcasm here)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i dont believe this happen sorry. because if it did he would not have a problem posting up the video. It just sounds like he was mad they was killing all of the ducks.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Come one guys*

He already told you he was going to give it to the DWR: 


> It is going straight to dwr. That's why I recorded it.


Let it go. Can we get a lock on this thread before it really goes off the deep end? -O,-


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I say nay! This is an open internet forum where hunters can talk about what they want. This thread hasn't broken any rules. If someone doesn't like the thread, move along. I for one would like to see where all of this goes.


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

dixieboy said:


> I was out on FB sunday doing some scouting and saw the same thing.


We're you the guy in the jeep, if so we talked with you at the boat ramp for a sec


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I still want to see the list of the top 40 waterfowlers in Utah!:-?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

... yet, top 40, top 400, top 4000 ...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

mooseknuckle said:


> They were do doubt chasing birds and then shooting and then switching and chasing birds up and then shooting. I have the video but it has two guys license plates in it. I didn't know which belonged to the unethical hunter. I knew what the other hunter was driving cause he launched when I did. If I knew how to edit this video I would share it. But considering it has personal info of two trucks I rather not in fear of getting in trouble. It is going straight to dwr. That's why I recorded it.


That is correct. Technically we can't post pics or videos of license plates without the owner's permission.

thanks

.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

this happens often in one way or another. and It's impossible to prove unless the division guy is right there with you and even then he has to make the call whether it's worth bothering with. I've even seen plenty of airboaters set up their spread, drop hunters off and then once they see birds piling up in an area they magically have the urge to go "scout" and blow those birds out, and then they have the same urge an hour later when birds start to build back up again in the area. Unfortunately they don't care that I am right there and they just blew out the birds that were helping me pull a few and kill a few. But at least they waived and besides, they are just "scouting." for all those saying "just take video," well even with video it's hard to prove, and I don't know about you guys but I don't take a nice video camera out into the marsh.. and my cell phone video looks like a blurry paranormal experience. Best to have a polite talk with the people and tell them they are being watched by the Conservation Officer.


----------

